# M with a miss



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm doing some repair work on an M for a buddy, and it has a very pronounced miss. I changed the points and cap, and checked the new plugs he had put in. The plugs are all burning clean so it doesn't seam to be a fire problem. I'm thinking burnt valve, any other ideas??

PS, as soon as I can get the #[email protected]% thing to start and warm up again, I'll do a compression test.:argh:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it could be just a sticky valve put some atf in the crankcase and run some deisel fuel through the air intake for a few minutes then stall the tractor out with deisel. let it sit for a few hours then start it up and put a small load onit. this should get rid of any carbon causing a valve to stick if the problem is still there then you should tear it down and check it out.
bear


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *
> PS, as soon as I can get the #[email protected]% thing to start and warm up again, I'll do a compression test.:argh: *


You can do a compression check on a cold engine. You are only looking for a verration from cyl, to cyl, the real numbers are not as important in your case.

BTW could be anything. A rounded cam lobe, cracked ring, holed piston, cracked head, blown head gasket, etc.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: M with a miss*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *You can do a compression check on a cold engine. You are only looking for a verration from cyl, to cyl, the real numbers are not as important in your case.
> 
> BTW could be anything. A rounded cam lobe, cracked ring, holed piston, cracked head, blown head gasket, etc. *



Yeah, could be about anything, but other than bad cam, there should be other symptoms.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Did you ever*

find out what was causing the miss.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Did you ever*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *find out what was causing the miss.
> Jody *


 Haven't been able to check that out yet, we've had some bad weather and I'm working on it outside after supper (it's an independant project). I caught a break with a little warm weather (it got up to about 40deg F) on Thursday, and got a bunch of ice thawed out of the transmission. It was full of water up to about the bottom of the axles!! 

I've got a few other things to check and the guy isn't worried about the miss this fall, he wants it for plowing snow and said he'll bring it back in the spring for me to fix the rest.


----------

